# plant wansley



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 17, 2012)

When is the plant wansley tourney does anyone know


----------



## noah3d (Mar 17, 2012)

Idk, but im fishing with the Georgia Bass Federation Youth Club on March 24. If you know anything about the lakes, i'd like to know as i have never fished there.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 17, 2012)

Which lakes and maybe i can help


----------



## noah3d (Mar 17, 2012)

We are fishing both lakes at Wansley.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 17, 2012)

There are some huge spots in that lake water is crystal clear i tjink u will like it the top lake is all i have fished dont know anout the bottom lake


----------



## noah3d (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks


----------



## noah3d (Mar 26, 2012)

I had my youth tournament saturday and i think they said the spring annual tournament would be April 28th. Im not sure.


----------



## noah3d (Mar 31, 2012)

Never mind I was getting dates confused it looks like it will be May 12.


----------



## silentsteps (Apr 10, 2012)

yea the tournament will be held at a later date. The pump that gets water from the hooch went out and it took a while to fix. The lake got so low you couldn't put a boat in anywhere. So for now ,its been moved back to.........?


----------



## noah3d (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow that pump was running while we were there! Do they think there will be any negative effects to the fishery?


----------

